# Nuther carrier question



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

For those that use ski carriers...

Do you take your reels off the rods while they're in the carrier? I can understand doing it for security reasons, but something else came to mind the other day while hauling my rods.

This time of the year, I usually leave my heavers set up with a fish finder rig. The kind that use a sliding coastlock swivel on the shock. I usually hook the hook on a guide support, clip the coastlock on another support, tighten up the drag and get on down the road.

While cruising at highway speeds, I've noticed the swivel whacking the rod, because even though it's clipped to a support, it's still loose. This can't be good for the rod.

Because of this, I'm thinking of removing the rigs or maybe even the whole reel before getting on the road. Will add more work once I get to the beach but I don't want to ruin my rods either.

Was curious what others do.

thx...

R-
.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

Interesting question - i'm anxiously awaiting a set of ski racks myself - one of the reasons I got the ski rack is so I could leave my rods rigged up (shorter time from the car to fishing  

But i don't want to damage anything in the rush - so what is the safest way to do this??


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You could wrap the terminal tackle with a velcro wrap of some sort to hold it against the rod without allowing contact between the snap and the blank. Or, just cut it off and spend the 15 seconds retying


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

can't you use snap swivel?


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

When driving the 200+ miles to OBX I only carry the rods in the carrier. I rig up once I am on the beach and will usually leave everything rigged up until going home then it's rods only again in the carrier. I prefer to take the rods into the room for overnight security, but will ocassionally lock them in the carrier with reels attached, but I don't drive with them in the carrier, I put them in the rod rack up front, but will lock them in the carrier if stopping for dinner, running into Food Lion etc. 

In other words If my vehicle is moving, only the rods go up top, if parked I'll lock em up top for short periods, and will only drive short distances at low speeds with rigged rods and reels.

See plenty of people driving with reel covers on around town, suppose it doesn't hurt but not going to leave a hooked up rig and reel attached in the carrier going 55+ down the highway.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> You could wrap the terminal tackle with a velcro wrap of some sort to hold it against the rod without allowing contact between the snap and the blank. Or, just cut it off and spend the 15 seconds retying





SeaSalt said:


> can't you use snap swivel?


Yes, it is a snap swivel. Connected to a guide support but the other end is free sliding on the shock and that end is what's wacking the rod.

Re-tie. Yeah, but if I cut the sliding swivel off, I'll have to reel in all the line and might as well take the reel off. Nothing to secure the end of the shock to.

Securing the rig to the rod. Sounds interesting, but I can't think of an easy way to do that... that will work with highway speeds.


Surf cat.
Thanks... yeah, guess that's the solution. Take them off.  Oh well.
.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm sure many of you don't do this, but I see way too many people driving around with sinkers still attached. THat is a big no-no.

A little give form the drag, some slack line and that sinker starts bouncing all over the place, not only bad damage from banging into rods and reels, but definite hazard if it gets loose and starts swinging around while going down the road.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Yeah, taking the sinker off was no brainer. I don't even leave them on when hauling rods a short distance on my pier cart.

My drive is about 130mi, so taking the reels off seems to be the smart thing to do. Spinners are not that big a deal, but the conventionals that have clamps...  ... that will add time getting set up. Like I said... oh well...
.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*One thing I do*

to save time is have a shock leader already attached to the spool's main line. I just reel all the shock leader onto the spool. Then when I get there just thread the shock thru the rod and make your terminal connection.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> Yeah, taking the sinker off was no brainer. I don't even leave them on when hauling rods a short distance on my pier cart.
> 
> My drive is about 130mi, so taking the reels off seems to be the smart thing to do. Spinners are not that big a deal, but the conventionals that have clamps...  ... that will add time getting set up. Like I said... oh well...
> .


I wonder how many people think they need the clamps that come with conventionals for general surf fishing. I catch big drum and stripers and have never used a reel clamp. If a spinning reel can't be pulled loose, I don't see how a conventional will be either. Sure tuna fishing or deep sea fishing I would but unless you have a questionable reel seat (OM cape point ) I don't bother with a clamp- for the reason already stated- plus I like to rinse my reels off each night and just ain't dealing with the hassle of a reel clamp.

One thing is I could see a reel clamp being a bit of a theft deterent- but necessary for fighting fish- not IMO.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I think BP makes*

a velco wrap for securing terminal tackle to the rod.

I will look in my catalog tonight.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Surf Cat said:


> I wonder how many people think they need the clamps that come with conventionals for general surf fishing. I catch big drum and stripers and have never used a reel clamp. If a spinning reel can't be pulled loose, I don't see how a conventional will be either. Sure tuna fishing or deep sea fishing I would but unless you have a questionable reel seat (OM cape point ) I don't bother with a clamp- for the reason already stated- plus I like to rinse my reels off each night and just ain't dealing with the hassle of a reel clamp.
> 
> One thing is I could see a reel clamp being a bit of a theft deterent- but necessary for fighting fish- not IMO.


I agree with you about the reel clamp thing. My heavy saltwater rods (boat/stand-up) have the reel clamp installed, but then, I'm pulling over 20lbs of drag. With my surf rigs, I've just left them off. You can't exert enough pressure on a 12' surf rod to pop a reel foot out of a reel seat, especially if the seat is a Fuji. 

BB: Home Depot sells a velcro wrap that's red and sticks to itself. I'd just wrap that around the snap swivel portion of your rig, against the blank (wrap the velcro around the rod once, then wrap the snap swivel).


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

hook the hook onto the reels handle or frame...if the swivel is knocking around its gonna hit the shrinktube or cork..and wont hurt the rod..if you really wana play it safe maybe just a wrap of electric tape around teh swivel holding it against teh rod grip


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Surf Cat said:


> I wonder how many people think they need the clamps that come with conventionals for general surf fishing. I catch big drum and stripers and have never used a reel clamp. If a spinning reel can't be pulled loose, I don't see how a conventional will be either. Sure tuna fishing or deep sea fishing I would but unless you have a questionable reel seat (OM cape point ) I don't bother with a clamp- for the reason already stated- plus I like to rinse my reels off each night and just ain't dealing with the hassle of a reel clamp.
> 
> One thing is I could see a reel clamp being a bit of a theft deterent- but necessary for fighting fish- not IMO.


Interesting. 
Full disclosure... I am new to conventionals and the other day when I moved one to a different rod... I was thinking: "Do I really need this clamp on here?" Seemed like overkill.
Guess you just answered that question.
 
All my conventional rods are non CP OM's. Seat's ok. Was curious about the seat on the CP's. Didn't look right to me. Probably the main reason I don't own one yet.

AK. Velcro sounds interesting, but I was concerned about it acting as a sail and whipping the rod around up there. Hmmm... If I move it back between the carriers, I guess it wouldn't matter. Hmmm...

Interesting discussions on this board lately.  
.


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

ok this is what i do :
i take the hook , put it in the snap , forming a "loop".
then i put the "loop" around the reel and snug it up .
the other thing , i've always used a "reel jacket" . 
just in case something loosens up on the reel and decides to fall off and to keep all the road scum off the reels .


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

I use the roof ski rack on my F250 crew cab. I turn the rod around backwards so the butt cap is facing the wind. I leave my FF rig on then hook the hook around the handle of the reel. I slide the bead and snap swivel all the way up to the reel and then slide a canvas reel cover over the reel and the terminal tackle then tighten the cords on the canvas sleeves. I set the rod into the front rack so the reel is right behind the first ski rack. The front ski rack takes the wind right over the reel that is inside the canvas sleeve. So the first 30'' (butt section) is first, then the first ski rack, then the reel and 5 more feet of rod, then the second ski rack then the last 5 feet over the bed. Works well for me and I do not have to worry about something hitting the tip guide(if facing the other way) or the terminal tackle smacking the sides of the rod.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

clpoudnine23 said:


> I use the roof ski rack on my F250 crew cab. I turn the rod around backwards so the butt cap is facing the wind. I leave my FF rig on then hook the hook around the handle of the reel. I slide the bead and snap swivel all the way up to the reel and then slide a canvas reel cover over the reel and the terminal tackle then tighten the cords on the canvas sleeves. I set the rod into the front rack so the reel is right behind the first ski rack. The front ski rack takes the wind right over the reel that is inside the canvas sleeve. So the first 30'' (butt section) is first, then the first ski rack, then the reel and 5 more feet of rod, then the second ski rack then the last 5 feet over the bed. Works well for me and I do not have to worry about something hitting the tip guide(if facing the other way) or the terminal tackle smacking the sides of the rod.


I believe that to be the ideal way to carry the rods (tip facing to the rear 0f the vehicle), if your setup allows it. Unfortunately mine doesn't as the racks are mounted toward the back of the cap and facing them backward would have 5 feet of tip hanging out past the back end of the truck. 










I may eventually move a ski rack up over the truck cab, so that I will be able to carry the rods backwards.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

clpoudnine23, facing the rods backwards sounds like a great idea, but if I did that, I wouldn't be able to open the rear door on the Cherokee. Good idea though. Maybe with a different vehicle.

DERFM, I'm going to have to get a reel jacket and see if I like it. Never used one. Will try your "loop" idea. Interesting. Maybe a combination of the loop and velcro to hold the hardware to the rod? Hmmm...
.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

clpoudnine23 - great advice. Anxious to see if I can face my rods that way (when the ski rack arrives) and still open the hatch - doubtful. I could always just take the rods off first, but I know i'd forget once and "SNAP!!!"


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

I leave the reels on all my rods when transporting them, unless I travel more than like 2 hours. 

I always unhook any terminal tackle off the line. I then put a strong rubberband around my spools to keep the line nice and neat on the reel during transport. I never had any problems with this process. 

it only takes me about a minute or two per rod to get it setup with terminal tackle and bait once I get to the water.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Just another reason I don't carry my reels attached to the rod in the carrier- sand blasting from wind.

I have noticed that a rod that goes unused during a trip and stays on top in the carrier is pretty grimy after a few days of wind and sand. Bad enough for the rod- worse for a reel. 

Reel jackets help and I use them but they are not impervious when the wind gets to howling.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Ok.. here's what I do. Hook the hook on the back of the reel foot (the gap between the spool and the foot), then snap the swivel on the line line. It's also helps if you have the extra 3ft of 100lbs leader so the swivel doesn't slide all the way to the first guide. I extra 100lbs leader is great for landing fish and great for taking abuse on from casting.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

So lets see why some folks got poor marks on "using time wisely" in school. 1. would rather not spend 2-3 minutes putting reel on the rod, but would have to spend who knows how long cleaning grime out of the same reel & rod once you get home. 2. because tying a knot "slows" you down when you get to the water, you will let the hardware tear up the finish on the rod & guides. 3. transporting rods in ski rack pointed to the rear is good if they don't stick out to far, however if they stick to the front they are subject to birds etc. When they point forward use Velcro to tie all the tips together, yes some rods will not be parallel, but several rods will be a lot stronger than one when or if a bird is hit.

What I do is transport all the rods inside my truck except when on the beach. If sand is blowing then no rods will be outside. This does several things, less cleanup and theft deterrence the top two. I have seen quite a few folks with levelwind Abus either on top or in a front or rear rack being filled with blowing sand. The most prevalent comment has been "I always disassemble all my reels when I get home". I know why. If the reels are kept inside when not in use, they don't need to be cleaned. There are just to many stories now about rods & reels being stolen from our trucks to let me relax and leave my stuff out for all to see.


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Almost all ski racks have a locking mechanism. If the thieves are going to break the ski rack to get those rods a window sure as heck isn't going to stop them if they are locked inside a vehicle. I will give you they are out of sight out of mind though. 

As for the sandblasting, I don't think anyone is telling you to keep your rods on top of your vehicle day in and day out. Just when you are going fishing. If that short time driving on the beach is killing your reels then we should get bubble boy sand spikes while you are fishing 10 -12 hrs for those windy days. 

Fishing rods are made for fishing! I understand the whole take care of your equipment thing but there is a fine line when it gets in the way of functionality just to keep the rod looking pretty.

I will also say my rods are MUCH safer sitting on top of my jeep. Besides the obvious of not getting crunched in doors, I almost always have my two dogs with me when I head to the beach, they don't exactly watch where they are stepping or what they do when they get excited (like seeing a horse in the middle of the road at Assateague Island). I know for sure I would have a couple guide casualties by now if I didn't put my rods on top.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

longcast said:


> So lets see why some folks got poor marks on "using time wisely" in school. 1. would rather not spend 2-3 minutes putting reel on the rod, but would have to spend who knows how long cleaning grime out of the same reel & rod once you get home. 2. because tying a knot "slows" you down when you get to the water, you will let the hardware tear up the finish on the rod & guides. 3. transporting rods in ski rack pointed to the rear is good if they don't stick out to far, however if they stick to the front they are subject to birds etc. When they point forward use Velcro to tie all the tips together, yes some rods will not be parallel, but several rods will be a lot stronger than one when or if a bird is hit.
> 
> What I do is transport all the rods inside my truck except when on the beach. If sand is blowing then no rods will be outside. This does several things, less cleanup and theft deterrence the top two. I have seen quite a few folks with levelwind Abus either on top or in a front or rear rack being filled with blowing sand. The most prevalent comment has been "I always disassemble all my reels when I get home". I know why. If the reels are kept inside when not in use, they don't need to be cleaned. There are just to many stories now about rods & reels being stolen from our trucks to let me relax and leave my stuff out for all to see.


Some good points there longcast.

I would love to be able to stow all my gear inside, but not practical as some rods have 9' tip sections. Agree with not leaving reels out. IT only takes me a few seconds to grab a reel out of the reel bag and rig up. Considering I'm usually driving 5 hrs. to get there another couple of minutes isn't going to make any difference. And I don't rig up anything that is not going to be put to immediate use, just to have my gear hanging out on display. 

Hey, if your fishing with a beat up ugly stick and cheapo reel by all means, no need to be all persnickety about keeping it clean and away from prying eyes.


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

ffemtreed said:


> I will also say my rods are MUCH safer sitting on top of my jeep. Besides the obvious of not getting crunched in doors, I almost always have my two dogs with me when I head to the beach, they don't exactly watch where they are stepping or what they do when they get excited (like seeing a horse in the middle of the road at Assateague Island). I know for sure I would have a couple guide casualties by now if I didn't put my rods on top.


Well said Jim - Of course the ideal is to keep your gear inside a protected and locked vehicle. But when you have huge dogs (like you) or a full minivan (including two toddlers) like me, the safest place for your gear could be OUTSIDE the vehicle. I know that if I keep transporting my gear inside my van with the kids, luggage, etc - eventually something is going to be damaged even with the use of my "Inside the van" rod rack. So its either bullet proof hardshell rod cases or roof rack for me.

Everyone needs to evaluate their own situation and protect their gear the best they can.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

More interesting stuff. 
Folks have differing opinions on this just like everything else I suppose.

From what I've read here, I'll probably remove the reels for long trips, but use velcro or something similar for short trips.


Curious about the comment by longcast about tying the tips together to help prevent bird damage. I would think tying them together would cause vibrational damage, but I guess it wouldn't if you put some sort of padding between them. Seems like a lot trouble though.

How many have actually hit a bird and have had rod damage as a result? I wouldn't think this would be very common, but if it is, I may have to re-think my mounting method. That would be a real b*tch to get to the beach and find you've hit a bird and a few tips are gone.   
.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

BubbaBlue said:


> More interesting stuff.
> Folks have differing opinions on this just like everything else I suppose.
> 
> From what I've read here, I'll probably remove the reels for long trips, but use velcro or something similar for short trips.
> ...


I've had some narrow misses- did take out a pigeon on the windshield of my van one time- you shoulda seen the cloud of feathers in my rear view mirror on that one.  

I would think it would be a bit of a freak accident to actually spear one with a tip- but then I have seen so many dead seagulls going across bridges that maybe the odds aren't all that good- one time going across the CBBT in the middle of a major blitz- water was churning lireally everywhere- and the birds were going crazy- They were getting nailed left and right by vehicles coming across the bridge.


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I am in the carry them inside when traveling and at night group. I have inside overhead rod storage and do not take off the reels, just terminal tackle. Before leaving on a trip I tie new leaders on and wrap them right on the reel. Upon arriving at fishing central all I have to do is tie on terminal gear. I re-tie leaders and tackle a couple times a day and certainly every morning before the first cast. One less variable to losing a fish, frayed leader or tired knot!

When fishing I do have a few rods rigged and exposed to the elements. Most of the ‘extras’ are resting in the rack, inside and happy. I always keep the 9’ Tsunami outside rigged and ready with metal. You never know when a school of something will come close enough for a cast and they usually don’t stick around long enough for you to rig something to toss at them. Then either a double bottom rig tosser or a heaver ready to go. Same reason, you never know when a school will come by and I’d like to be as ready as possible. Bait up and throw! 

Traveling the beach I do leave them in outside rod holders. Yes they get some abuse from wind/sand but that is fishing the beach. I also will leave them outside when traveling from say… Buxton to Hatteras Inlet, 10 miles or so. Don’t have any reel covers but would like to add some just as added protection from direct sand blasting. I take off sinkers and have been using rubber bands to keep the line from whipping around or to secure a lure. I like the Velcro idea and am going to try that.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Digging out this old thread for an update.

I got some double sided Velcro strips made for securing extension cords, rope, etc from Ace Hardware. They work pretty good. 

The ends are small enough to insert into the fish finder swivel and then wrap to the rod. When fishing, I wrapped them around the butt out of the way.

Going to remove the reels for long trips but this is the solution for me on shorter ones. 
.


----------

